# totally lost need advice



## coquito53 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am currently taking 112 mcg of synthroid and 5 mcg of cytomel but I having horrible symptoms. My symtoms include brain fog, memory loss, dry skin, thinning of hair, and brittle hair amongst other symptoms. I had lab work done several days ago and my dr. says that it is all normal. I however dont feel great and when i asked for a medication changed she stated that all was within normal range and that she did not feel that i needed any medication changes. It is very difficult to find an endo in my area that is willing to even add cytomel and she did. However my dr. now is not an endo but she is a bit more open than my prior endo was. I need some help and direction as Im nearing the end of my rope with this issue.

my lab results are as follow:

TSH 0.823 range of 0.450-4.500

free t4 1.24 range of 0.82 - 1.77

free t3 2.3 range of 2.0 - 4.4

any input or direction will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,

I want to encourage you to hang in there. There are some really nice people here who really seem to know what they're talking about when it comes to good levels, and some good advice. I've seen some people here with needs for help, and I've seen them get help, encouragement, and then be able to go through some changes and get some good help from their own doctors or ND's -- so hang in there while the ideas and advice roll in.

Hang in there -- I think some super people will be here soon and come to your aid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/free-t3/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Things are not normal!!! Your doc would not like his/her FREE T3 in the basement as yours is. The FREE T3 is now the criteria to be used for further titration upward by small increments about every 8 weeks until your FREE T3 is at about 75% of the range provided by your lab and you feel good.

TSH will be low and FREE T4 will be low. This is as it should be. As your doc raises your Cytomel by say 2.5 mcgs every 8 weeks, he/she should be backing you down on the Synthroid. It should be 4 to 1 ration. (Synthroid being the 4 and Cytomel being the 1)

I am providing links; please read them. You may have to go doctor hunting.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hang in there! I have also read great advice here (as above). Its hard when you feel like crap and you just have to go on. Most of us suffer in silence because others dont understand or maybe we feel its in our head because test are "NORMAL". {{{HUGS}}} We have to be our best advocate in most cases our only advocate!


----------



## coquito53 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you for the advice. I contacted my dr. Today and i asked her to lower my synthroid to 88 mcg. As I had already tried synthroid 100 mcg and I had the same symptoms that I have now. she told me that she could lower my synthroid slowly to 88 but not before lowering it to 100. She also agreed to increase my cytomel from 5 mcg to 7.5. She wants me to slowly adjust to the med changes. I have already tried the cytomel 7.5 mcg in combination with synthroid 100 and I didn't feel much difference other than extreme weight loss and some heart palpitations. Let's see what happens now.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

